# Monday funny.



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2008)

Just got sent this at work by a colleague.  You couldn't make up a better name! 

Taken from this website...



> *Singapore Superhero: Batman Bin Suparman*
> 
> You should never judge a book by its cover, but what if that book turned out to be a comic? Batman Bin Suparman might not be a joke, but his name sure is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2008)

haha quality 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Apr 2008)

lol


----------



## Azaezl (7 Apr 2008)

Great!


----------



## daniel19831123 (7 Apr 2008)

that one looks authethic alright. Having living in the neighbouring country for 20 years thaat ID card definitely looks real


----------

